# Eye Makeup Removers...Best, worst, and how to!



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

I've used various eye make up removers, but typically drugstore brands. For me, I've discovered it's not always the actual product, but the method. I learned this tip after reading it on a few sites and watching a YouTube vid by Lisa Eldridge. 

Cotton rounds, squares or pads...whatever they may be, just use some kind of pad and rip them in half. Saturate with remover and settle on your upper and lower lids. Let sit for a moment and gently wipe off excess eye makeup residue. 

I almost always use waterproof mascara and even the most stubborn stuff comes off easily with this trick!


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 28, 2012)

*I really love Neutrogena's eyemakeup remover in the pump bottle. I think I payed $6 for it and it has lasted **me months! It gets rid of all makeup up (even waterproof). I usually have to buy makeup remover every month (which gets expensive after a while.) I love it.*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> *I really love Neutrogena's eyemakeup remover in the pump bottle. I think I payed $6 for it and it has lasted* *me months! It gets rid of all makeup up (evenÂ waterproof).Â I usually have to buy makeup remover every month (which gets expensive after a while.) I love it.*


 I like that brand, too. Nice and gentle!


----------



## MzMaRiN (Oct 28, 2012)

I use the UP&amp;UP Target brand, oil-free makeup remover.  It is the same as the Neutrogena version.  I use cotton rounds to remove my mascara, and actually hold it in place to soften the mascara.  I always get residue under the eyes after I wash my face so I also use baby shampoo on my eyes and rinse.  Baby shampoo is good for removing eye makeup, but not waterproof mascara, which is why I use the remover.


----------



## yoru (Oct 28, 2012)

I wear only waterproof eyeliner and I have been a long term fan of Neutrogena. I don't rip my round in half though, I use both sizes. Holding the cotton pad soaked in makeup remover over eye for 30s-1min does help me to remove most of my eye makeup easily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lately I've been playing around with Simple's eye makeup remover sample I bought from Walgreens (30ml for $2.49). I am amazed by how it's not dual-phase but it can remove waterproof eye makeup, it's even more gentle than my Neutrogena and I have no blurry vision after use. I might switch to Simple after I run out of my Neutrogena eye makeup remover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DropsofKarma (Oct 29, 2012)

I used to swear by oil-free makeup removers because I have oil skin and the oil-based removers leave a residue. But as of late, I realized that oil-base perform much better at removing waterproof liquid eyeliner and mascara than oil-free. So now, I'm all oil-base. It doesn't require constantly rubbing back and forth to get the product off. The Lisa Eldridge technique is really effective if you use an oil-based remover I find.


----------



## BLee (Oct 29, 2012)

Rimmel...hold it to my eye on a cotton round then after 30 sec. gently remove.


----------



## BewitchingBeaut (Oct 29, 2012)

I recently ran out of my eye makeup remover so I made my own out of water and olive oil. It is the best eye makeup remover I have ever used.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 30, 2012)

I use Sephora brand's waterproof eye makeup remover, I think the oil+water mix. It works really well for me, but does seem a little pricey. On the other hand, my skin is really sensitive so maybe I should just be thankful it didn't irritate my skin at all. But if it's just oil + water, maybe I really should just make my own...


----------



## Aisha (Oct 30, 2012)

I use Bioline Biphasic Eye Make-up Remover!!!!!!!


----------



## thischick (Oct 30, 2012)

*My Loves:*

(btw they're not in order)

1. Target UP&amp;UP-love this because it doesn't give an oily residue and feels nice on skin.

2. CVS brand makeup wipes- there are two that i'm fond of. One is the actual makeup remover (the blue packaging); the other is a facial cleanser wipe that has retinols in it-removed makeup     just the same. LOVE how those leave my face feeling clean and refreshed






*My Dislikes:*

1. Covergirl clean makeup remover- IT'S SUPER GREASY after you remove your makeup, even more so than if you were to remove it with baby oil. Trying to finish it so badly, but the bottle doesn't seem to run out fast enough


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 30, 2012)

The two that i have come across that i have really liked is





loved the way my skin feels after using really sootheing





and i got these in a BB very nice find that i really liked


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 30, 2012)

My favorite to remove my eye makeup is One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm. I'm almost out of my deluxe sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The full size is expensive, but it takes very little to take off all my eye makeup (my mascara is not waterproof, but my eyeliner usually is), and if I'm too tired to do eye cream, my eyes are still moisturized. I use one cotton round, half for each eye. I swipe a few times, but I don't have to rub at all.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 30, 2012)

I use sweet almond oil with a cotton pad and just dab it off. Pretty much everything else makes my eyes burn or rash out. It's simple and cheap.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 3, 2012)

Until yesterday I've always used olive oil, same thing, hold it for a bit and then wipe, it works great. I was @Target yesterday tho and picked up the Sonia Kashuk eye make up remover, it worked really good with my eye shadow(came off right away), but not all of the mascara came off, I was wearing my Mally Volumizing Mascara yesterday and maybe I applied too much, I'll try again tonight. This remover claims to remove waterproof make up, but I don't have any so I can't rlly test that. It is a biphasic one, but I doesn't leave u oily, or at least not much.


----------



## VintageKoha (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm seriously hooked on the Mary Kay oil free eye make-up remover personally. I too rip my cotton pad in half, put a little remover on it, and let it sit for a few seconds- but I have very very sensitive eyes (I get clogged tear ducts very easily and it suuuuuucks) and so far the Mary Kay remover is the only one that hasn't caused me issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't remember where I saw the review that made me try it but I definitely prefer it over everything else so far.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 4, 2012)

I use L'oreal's gentle eyes and lips water proof makeup remover (the one with the two phases).  It works well for me and doesn't sting my eyes.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 4, 2012)

Clinique eye makeup remover, in the purple bottle. It isn't expensive, and works like a charm. It's the oil-water formula you have to shake. I use a cotton swab to apply it.


----------



## Evette Emily (Nov 4, 2012)

I love Mary Kay Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover.  It's about $15.00.


----------



## amygab1126 (Nov 5, 2012)

I've only used olive oil the past few years. I use waterproof mascara and it takes it all off perfectly. Ounce for ounce, it's soooo much cheaper than any remover you'd buy. And it just seriously WORKS. I'll never buy designated "eye-makeup remover" ever again.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 5, 2012)

I mostly use use wipes (the "Yes to Cucumbers" ones) since I don't wear anything wateproof except for my eyeliner. It feels more refreshing/cleansing than bottled makeup removers, since I feel like they leave residue behind. Olive oil/almond oil/jojoba oil/etc work amazingly, but I use them as a backup--I don't like the oily film it leaves in my eyes.

For me, the worst were these organic makeup wipes (forgot the brand)--the towelette was scratchy and the formula did nothing lol. On the other side of the spectrum, the Almay eye makeup removers stung the hell out of my eyes but worked well.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Nov 6, 2012)

I was using olive oil for a while and it worked well at removing, but it tends to leave some oil behind. That did not so much matter as I started using a face wash afterwards, but occasionally there would still be oil around my eyes.

But then recently I got the Kose Softymo Deep Cleansing Oil from Amazon. It is a Japanese product. I have used it a few times to remove make-up including body paint and face paint. It is a thinner oil and it rinses off pretty well with water and no oily residue. One of the times I did not use a cleanser afterwards and I still did not feel oily.

In both cases, I massage the oil into my face (sometimes over the sink and sometimes in the shower). I generally do not wet my face first, but sometimes I do wipe of what I can with a wipe. Anyway, I massage it in for maybe 30 seconds, then gently wipe off with a washcloth. The olive oil sometimes required quite of massaging in for tough eye make-up but the Softymo seems to get it without any real extra effort.


----------



## narwhal4life (Nov 6, 2012)

I always used to use olive oil but I've now switched to baby oil. Its pretty gentle on my skin and I have no reaction to it. Its also a good pre cleanse before you use your cleanser. Plus it gets off wp mascara amazingly.


----------



## Melissa1984 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mary Kay makeup remover or baby oil


----------



## cosmia (Nov 6, 2012)

I love Bioderma! It doesn't burn my eyes and it gets everything off. It can be a pain to order though.


----------



## dheartsmac (Nov 28, 2012)

I love bi-facil and hate Mac charged water remover. The charged remover takes so much to remove eyeshadow, never mind fluidlines etc.


----------



## abbyr (Jan 21, 2013)

Right now I am using the Philosophy Purity face wipes to get my makeup off. I was at Sephora over the weekend and was really tempted to buy their makeup remover, but then I remembered I had preordered one from Bona Clara (https://www.bonaclara.com/) because I already use some of their product and love them, I enjoy the educational aspect of the brand, and I liked all the marketing they did for it (especially the video). I really hope it lives up to my expectations - I'm anxiously awaiting for mine to ship!

If that doesn't work out, I would fall back into using the Philosophy wipes!


----------



## captainamanda (Jan 21, 2013)

Right now I'm using Nars Makeup Removing Water, which works pretty well, but it's slightly too expensive and oily.

What is the best makeup remover under $20 that is oil free? I don't wear anything waterproof.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 21, 2013)

I have used the Yes to Cucumbers wipes and they take all my make-up up. They are fairly inexpensive. I still prefer my Softymo Deep Cleansing Oil, but I do use those when I need a quick removal and when I am on my trips. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

